
Smudge: A lightweight Go implementation of the SWIM epidemic protocol - clockworksoul
https://github.com/clockworksoul/smudge
======
clockworksoul
Note that this is my first real project in Go, and that this will essentially
be the first time that it's been looked at by eyes besides mine. It may have
holes; possibly glaring ones. Please be gentle. :)

